# Legalities regarding stray cat



## Gazo76

Hi all,
My cousin has had a cat living under a bush in her big back garden for 10days+ now.
The cat has no collar, however my cousin has put a paper collar with her phone number on, but has not had a reply for over 7days.
She has also posted pictures of the cat on social media and been round her local estate to try and trace any possible owners, but all to no avail.
She has been feeding the cat outside and the cat seems to be gaining her trust.
She was going to take the cat to the vets to see if she is microchipped, but hasn't got round to doing it yet. She goes on holiday tomorrow and I've offered to take the cat to the vets.
What is the legal standpoint regarding: -
1. If the cat is microchipped. Will the vet keep the cat and return to the owner or should I do it?
2. If the cat is not microchipped. I would like the cat to become part of my family, so can I just take her home - obviously using appropriate measures to ensure she intergrates properly with my existing two cats (not related), of which I'm very familiar with the processes.

I'm in the UK.

Many thanks.
Gary


----------



## Little Zooey

Well done to you and your cousin for taking responsibility for this cat and trying to find the owner. It does rather sound as though one won't be coming forward. I guess the next step would be a visit to the vet to check for a microchip - it seems unlikely one of those will be found either. If the cat is identified, then I imagine the vet will do what is necessary to contact the owner.

By law, my understanding is that a cat (chipped or not) can still be claimed by a former owner for anything up to six years. However, with stray ferrets we have found, our vet normally advises that if the owner can't be found within a week, then it's OK for us to neuter and keep them as our own. Depending on whether this stray is neutered or not, the vet will probably advise something along similar lines. Good luck!


----------



## Ang2

Thank you for taking care of this cat  In addition to checking for a microchip, please search the lost and found websites as this cat could be listed as missing, and may have a heart-broken owner somewhere.

If all fails, then please give this little one a forever home


----------



## jaycee05

Gazo76 said:


> Hi all,
> My cousin has had a cat living under a bush in her big back garden for 10days+ now.
> The cat has no collar, however my cousin has put a paper collar with her phone number on, but has not had a reply for over 7days.
> She has also posted pictures of the cat on social media and been round her local estate to try and trace any possible owners, but all to no avail.
> She has been feeding the cat outside and the cat seems to be gaining her trust.
> She was going to take the cat to the vets to see if she is microchipped, but hasn't got round to doing it yet. She goes on holiday tomorrow and I've offered to take the cat to the vets.
> What is the legal standpoint regarding: -
> 1. If the cat is microchipped. Will the vet keep the cat and return to the owner or should I do it?
> 2. If the cat is not microchipped. I would like the cat to become part of my family, so can I just take her home - obviously using appropriate measures to ensure she intergrates properly with my existing two cats (not related), of which I'm very familiar with the processes.
> 
> I'm in the UK.
> 
> Many thanks.
> Gary[/QUOT
> 
> Different situation, but i was looking after a cat who i was told came from a rescue origially, the person who got him from the rescue had to move into furnished accomodation and couldnt take the cat,s i took him with the intention of finding him a permanent home, but discovered he was actually terrified of people in general,and especially men,but he came to trust me and was very affectionate, i hadhim for almost 10 months,i discovered he had very sore gums and a couple of very bad teeth, so took him to the vet who scanned him and said he has an owner,who reported him missing about 3 years ago, i had to sign him over, even before the vet contacted the owners, i have since discovered it was the owners who put him in the rescue, so be prepared to sign him over, on eflection i dont think i should have done beforethe owners were contacted


----------



## sskmick

I took in a stray cat, I assumed he was the new neighbour's cat so I used to send him home at about 11:00pm but during the time he was hanging around the garden, one night I was awoke at around 4:30am with the wind and rain, something told me he was out there getting wet through. Our garden at the time backed onto a field where round the edge of the field was thicket and undergrowth.

I went out into the field, I didn't have a name for him but I called him and he came to me. I have never owned a cat, at that time so I wasn't comfortable picking him up, he ran with me back to the house. I dried him off with a towel, as soon as the shops opened I bought him some food and started feeding. It was at this point I assumed he was pregnant because his abdomen swelled up.

I took him to the vets, he was not microchipped but had been neutered so possibly vaccinated too, according to the vet he was a BSH. The vet gave him a booster, checked him all over and said you have a nice pet. The cat was severely malnourished something I didn't initially recognise it was the vet who said I had fed him too much too soon.

My thoughts were that he had the choice to go back home or stay with me as I used to let him out to roam. He was a very large black cat and I wanted to call him Baghera (not sure of the spelling) the name of the black panther in Jungle Book but my son refused because he didn't want him being called baggy for short, so we simply called him Panther (Panny for short).

I put notices up in local shop windows, nobody enquired about him. He was gorgeous his party piece was to jump up in the air and do somersaults.

I have owned cats ever since.


----------



## chillminx

If when the vet scans him the cat is found to have a microchip then the vet will hold onto him and contact the owner. But even when there is a microchip it doesn't always mean the owner can be traced. They may have moved and not changed their details with Pet Log, or they may have rehomed the cat to someone else who didn't change the details with Pet Log. Or the cat may have been missing for so long the owner no longer wants him.

We do quite often get micro-chipped stray cats handed in to the Shelter I help run, and in spite of our determined efforts to reunite them with their owners we are only successful in about 30% of cases, for the reasons I've given above.

If you are going to take him to the vet to get him scanned for a chip then I would make it very clear to the vet you wish to adopt the cat if his owner can't be traced or if the owner can be traced but doesn't want him.

You don't have to take him to a vet to get him scanned for a chip. Rescues and Shelters all have scanners and none of them mind scanning a stray cat if you take the cat to them. If a chip is found the Shelter (just like the vet) will try and contact the owner to reunite them with their cat, but if this cannot be done, the Shelter would undoubtedly be happy to let you adopt the cat once they had done a home check.

If the owner is untraceable through the microchip and you are adopting the cat you then need to change the details on the microchip, so the cat is registered to you. You will need to get a vet or the Rescue to contact the Pet Log company to do this. i.e. the person who tried to contact the owner without success, [as Pet Log will need to know what was done and the outcome]

If there is no microchip found when the cat is scanned then the vet would have no justification in keeping the cat and you could take him home. Then you would be expected to make "reasonable efforts" to trace the owner, which could include advertising him on Lost & Found websites, and perhaps in the local paper etc.

Remember if he is an un-neutered young male he could be as much as 5 miles away from his original home.

If you get no response within say a month or so, then you can assume ownership of the cat, and then you can get him microchipped with your details. If someone turned up at a later date claiming to be the owner you would NOT be obliged to hand the cat over.

With a microchipped cat, the owner could claim the cat back at any time, years later, if the cat was still registered as belonging to them. This is why it is so important to get the details of ownership changed with Pet Log once an official such as the vet or the Rescue finds it impossible to trace the original owner.

Once you are registered with Pet Log as the owner there is nothing the previous owner could do to claim back the cat, in the unlikely event the previous owner were to turn up on your doorstep in a few years time.


----------



## havoc

There are all sorts of people who hold readers if all you want is to see if the cat is chipped and you're worried about what a vet may do. Try looking for a breeder or private individual in your area who advertises microchipping. I've just done a quick Google search for my area and there are loads.


----------



## ameliajane

One of my cats was a stray that popped through the cat flap early one morning last November.

I took her to the vet to be checked for a micro-chip. There was a chip but the phone numbers of the registered owners had been disconnected. The vet nurse said she would drive out to the registered address that evening to make inquiries and was happy for me to take the cat back home with me until then. She called me later that night to say she was unable to locate the owners - no one in the area knew anything about the cat or recognised the owners' name. 

I knocked on doors, advertised, searched lost and found sites and reported the cat as lost to several local vets, local pet search organisations etc.

After about 8 weeks of fruitless searching I contacted the microchip company who sent me a form to complete requesting change of ownership to myself. They wrote to the registered address and gave the owner's one month to respond. As there was no response the cat's microchip was then put into my name.

I gather that, legally, any lost animal's original owner has the right to try to claim their animal back at any time. However, they would need to go to court to do this and provided you have made a serious attempt to find the owner in the first place, it is highly unlikely that this will happen. 

Good luck with your new kitty


----------



## Gazo76

Morning all,
Quick update for you all.

Well we managed to finally get *"him"* to the vets on Tuesday evening after the Easter weekend and no vets being open locally. We never checked the sexuality, just trusted my cousin, who is a cat mad Uni student!!!
The vet thinks he's about 1-2yrs old, but I'm convinced he may even be a bit younger than that. (Still no photos yet I'm afraid!!!)
So the scan proved unsuccessful, so he's not micro chipped. Yay, we can keep him as a guest until we're sure no rightful owner can be found.
We've booked him in for full works, vaccinations, neutering and basic worming/flea medication.

Girls obviously initially distressed by his boy smell, but all now settling down and were all in the living last night chilling with us.

He does meow/cry a lot at night when we've turned in for the night (we leave the bedroom door open for the girls to come and go as they please), but we're just not sure why. He has ended up on our window cill for the past two nights eventually after about 2hrs of prowling the house meowing (we live in a 3 storey house as well). Is he hungry, wants to go out, needs the toilet? He has been to the toilet once in the litter tray, 3 times elsewhere in the house. Any suggestions would be welcome as to how to undertstand him better.

Thanks in advance.
Gary

I forgot to ask, how much should a healthy young male be eating in a day? He seems very greedy, but we're not putting anything extra other than a portion in the morning and a portion in the evening. Portion = half a foil pack of wet food and about 10 Go-Cat biscuits.


----------



## Ang2

I don't think two half pouches per day is enough. Mine have three (some have four) and the bowl of dried is never empty.

Good luck with your new addition


----------



## lilythepink

Ang2 said:


> I don't think two half pouches per day is enough. Mine have three (some have four) and the bowl of dried is never empty.
> 
> Good luck with your new addition


good luck. My cats have ad lib dry and a few pouches put down between them at night...


----------



## Polski

Whoa, 2 half pouches, mine would be screaming for food on those rations. Mickey, a garden dweller eats 2 pouches per meal and will ask for more...and hes not a fatty either, just a young male that obviously needs it. 

Most pouch food suggests 3-4 per day so try that and see how he goes. If he is younger as you suspect he may well need more plus if he has been a stray he has known hunger, the best treatment to stop them gorging is to show them that food is in plentiful supply so try bowl never empty mode for a bit (doesn't always work mind, I have 2 fatties as proof!) If you find the cost of so many pouches prohibitive get butchers classic or butchers really meaty tins. Its fairly decent food (better than felix/whiskas pouches for sure) and comes in much cheaper.


----------



## lostbear

Ang2 said:


> I don't think two half pouches per day is enough. Mine have three (some have four) and *the bowl of dried is never empty.
> *
> Good luck with your new addition


Same here. Constant supply of dried food, and a pouch each of wet food morning and evening.

Tinned food works out considerably cheaper than pouches, but I'm afraid my spoiled brats prefer the foil.


----------



## Gazo76

Morning all.
Further update.

Ozzie is currently being neutered and chipped as I write this.

Regarding the food. Both my girls are tiny things and there is always food left in the bowls.
Ozzie is getting bigger, so he must be under 1 and he is eating very well - 3pouches a day plus biscuits just for him.

Still have a problem with his toilet training.
Seems reluctant to go in the litter tray and is now going regularly in either our bath or sink. Can anyone please suggest how to get him out of this habit before it becomes the norm for him?

Still a lot of meowing at night time.
He's trying to play with the girls now, but Cassie is still a little intimidated and is hissing and growling at him.
Hopefully today's operation will improve things in the house.


----------



## ameliajane

Nice to know this lad has found a decent home 



Gazo76 said:


> Seems reluctant to go in the litter tray and is now going regularly in either our bath or sink. Can anyone please suggest how to get him out of this habit before it becomes the norm for him?


How many litter trays do you have? The usual rule is one tray per cat plus one extra. So with three cats you really need to start off with at least 4 trays. And the trays need to be sited in different places.

The House Soiling sticky has loads more really helpful information on this subject: 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


----------



## Polski

ameliajane said:


> Nice to know this lad has found a decent home
> 
> How many litter trays do you have? The usual rule is one tray per cat plus one extra. So with three cats you really need to start off with at least 4 trays. And the trays need to be sited in different places.
> 
> The House Soiling sticky has loads more really helpful information on this subject:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


This...also try different litters. Clumping, non clumping, wood pellets, sand like texture....so many to try him on but...I had a cat that never ever peed in litter, always straight down the basin or bath plughole, used the litter for poops no problem. I personally didn't mind, I thought it was quite clean of her but it was directly down the plughole never around it.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Give him dry food between meals...god luck with your new family member.:laugh:


----------



## chillminx

Gazo76 said:


> Still have a problem with his toilet training.Seems reluctant to go in the litter tray and is now going regularly in either our bath or sink. Can anyone please suggest how to get him out of this habit before it becomes the norm for him?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a litter called Cat Attract which has excellent results at persuading cats to use a tray. It is very expensive but worth it and hopefully you won't need it for long once he has the habit of using the tray.
> 
> Use only large open trays for him, and as others have said ensure you provide enough trays, at least 4 trays if you have 3 cats. Your other 2 cats may be subtly dissuading him from using the trays they use (it happens).
> 
> Put a tray in the bathroom, near the bath if possible.
> 
> Many years ago I had a cat who peed in the bath, and in the end after trying all else I put a litter tray in the bath to see what he would do. He used it! I left a tray in the bath after that, just removed it when the bath was needed. Much later on he started using other trays in the house too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gazo76

Thanks all. we really do appreciate all the advice.

Next dilemma is that we've finally let him out.
He vanished for about 2hrs on Tuesday, but came back eventually and we kept him in for the night then.
Yesterday, Rita let him out when she came home from work. We saw him occassionally on the fences that line the back of our houses, but when it came to calling him in (we have no idea if he even recognises his new name yet), he was nowhere to be seen and he wasn't around this morning either.
We've left a bowl of food and water out for him, but obviously we're a little scared his roaming may have got the better of him.

Any suggestions once/if he returns later tonight?


----------



## Gazo76

Morning all,
Ozzie has just been found by a neighbour after 5days awol and brought inside.
Off to pick him up later.

He'll be housebound for another 4 weeks at least now and we'll have a lot of time to try different litters in the meantime.

I'll keep you all updated on the lovable rogue in due course.


----------



## ameliajane

So glad you got him back 

He's a handsome boy but he's certainly not making things easy for you.
I wonder where he's been for 5 days?


----------



## Gazo76

Hi all,
He is slowly learning to use the litter boxes now, which is a great relief, although if we accidentally leave a bathroom door open he may leave us a present. We caught him peeing on the toilet last weekend, very strange!!!!

Anyway, the biggest worry we now have is that he tries to hump me. Whether it be my arm when he has come for cuddles or when comforting himself on me. The latter, he never seems quite comfy enough on me, constantly moving his rear legs to try and get in the right position. Considering it has been 4 weeks since his operation, is this normal for a teenage boy? I've never had a male cat before, so a behaviour guide may be worth reading?

Anyway, thanks for listening again, you're a great bunch


----------



## Ang2

Just wondering how its going with your little man


----------



## Gazo76

Morning Ang.
Things are going great now thanks.
He's just about litter trained, although he's not much choice as we've made it easier for him by closing all doors to potential toilet stations.
The girls are just about settled with him now, a few nose rubs here and there showing us the trust is starting to develop, despite the occassion hissy fit, which is still to be expected.
He still hasn't been outdoors after his vanishing act yet, although we've bought a cat lead, so that we can control the first few times we let him out again in a couple of weeks.
Apart from that we're discouraging the humping and biting now, which seems to be working and he just gets on with life, enjoys a play with his toys and is getting more relaxed each week as you can see from this photo.


----------



## ameliajane

Awww... he's beautiful - and such a lucky cat .
Glad to hear things are improving for you all.


----------



## Ang2

Such a lucky boy, and he's gorgeous


----------



## DecantPet

She ought to have a chip at least. Most breeders and pet owners ensure their pets have microchips to help in tracing them back in case they get lost. Let's hope she has a chip. It will be easier for you to trace her owner.


----------



## andrewjacson

If you are going to take him to the vet to get him scanned for a chip then I would make it very clear to the vet you wish to adopt the cat if his owner can't be traced or if the owner can be traced but doesn't want him.


----------



## lostbear

He's stunning - I would have adopted him in a heartbeat - no wonder you fell in love!


----------



## lostbear

Gazo76 said:


> Morning all,
> Ozzie has just been found by a neighbour after 5days awol and brought inside.
> 
> I'll keep you all updated on the *lovable rogue *in due course.


The expression you're looking for is "little toerag" . . .


----------



## Gazo76

Hi all.
Ozzie is still with us and we've only just started letting him out since our earlier escapades. Luckily for us, he finds his way back home now with no trouble at all. 
Here's a recent picture of him enjoying the late September sun in our garden.


----------



## sskmick

I'm way out of date with this thread - but as for feeding a stray cat that is malnourished, ideally you need to take advice from a vet, as they need small portions several times a day, gradually increasing the feed and eventually working the feeds up to the normal amount of food either in one or two portions a day. Mine have access to dry food 24/7 too.

Personally, I feel it isn't just about the legal obligation of returning a lost pet its about compassion too and doing the right thing for the animal. I wouldn't put myself through or allow the previous owner to resort to legal action. If they are prepared to go to those lengths, then the animal is clearly theirs. There are plenty of animals looking for new homes, I don't need to keep what isn't mine - but where possible I will always have a home for any lost animal for life or until it is reunited with its original owners whichever comes first, as I did with the stray cat Panther.

PS Your little lodger is adorable.


----------



## andrewjacson

Thank you for taking care of this cat.If you are going to take him to the vet to get him scanned for a chip then I would make it very clear to the vet you wish to adopt the cat.


----------

